# 500 Writing Prompts for Kids: Keep full sentences alive!



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Between Twitter and texting, Facebook and television, kids are either both too busy and over-stimulated to express themselves eloquently, or they're so used to keeping things under 140 characters that they simply don't know how.

500 Writing Prompts for Kids is a book full of story starters that'll have kids writing paragraphs again in no time! These 500 prompts are open-ended questions that stimulate the imagination and may have your kids writing well past the bell. It can be used by teachers, parents, babysitters, tutors and even overachieving third graders!

Here are just a few of the applications the book can be used for:
• Writing tests
• Journal prompts
• Story, poem and essay exercises
• "Get to know your classmates" activities
• Spelling and grammar assignments
• Extra credit projects
• Writing songs, creating art and adding to bulletin boards

Author Bryan Cohen has spent several years creating prompts to stimulate the minds and pencils of adults and kids alike. His "1,000 Creative Writing Prompts: Ideas for Blogs, Scripts, Stories and More" has been a fixture in the Writing Skills Top 10 since its creation and he hopes to create even more prompts books in the future.

Happy writing!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bryan--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

After a barrage of reviews from homeschooling websites across the Internet, _500 Writing Prompts for Kids_ now has 10 reviews on Amazon, all of which are 4 or 5 stars!

It's been touching to see these hard-working moms working with their kids using my book.

My favorite review incorporated pictures and it's the cutest thing you've ever seen. Check it out: 
http://asliceofsmithlife.blogspot.com/2011/06/500-writing-prompts-for-kids-giveaway.html


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"The questions are open ended and give enough detail to spark a thought in a child who otherwise would have no idea where to begin.I certainly would recommend this book for any family - struggling or not in the writing department."
Kristal, The Homeschool Post

"Whether you are a home educator like myself, or a school teacher, or parent, this is a very useful book. It can also provide just plain fun conversation between you & your child (to) get to know your child better, encourage them to use their imagination, and have fun; the possibilities are endless!"
Erika Bragdon, Musings from a Stay at Home Mom

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SOYV4K


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"I would recommend this book especially if you are struggling to figure out some creative ways to get your children to write. The format of his book will allow for young students as well as the older student in promoting the creative juices needed not only to write but to start thinking towards blogging."
Debbie Ingold, Children Grow, Children Explore, Children Learn

"Bryan Cohen did an amazing job, not only did he come up with 500 interesting, thought provoking questions, he also managed to word them in a way that leaves room for so many different answers, making sure that the child knows that there is no "wrong" way of answering the questions. I think (it's) a really brilliant book and I know we will be using this book for many years to come."
Miriam Abigail, Here We Are Together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SOYV4K


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

A new school year is just around the corner...

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Get your kids writing this school year!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

In a world where the Internet and iPhones try to suck the living creativity from our brains, I have endeavored to create a book that will help put imagination back into the minds of our elementary school students. These 500 writing prompts will help them to avoid electronics and embrace the entertainment in their own minds by writing some great, silly stories. Try them out to support keeping creativity alive!

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

While ADD isn't a myth, it sure is over diagnosed. Avoid it by getting your kids to sit down and think. This book may be able to help!

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

500 imagination filled writing prompts in one perfect little package. Check 'em out!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"I would recommend this book especially if you are struggling to figure out some creative ways to get your children to write. The format of his book will allow for young students as well as the older student in promoting the creative juices needed not only to write but to start thinking towards blogging."
Debbie Ingold, Children Grow, Children Explore, Children Learn

"Bryan Cohen did an amazing job, not only did he come up with 500 interesting, thought provoking questions, he also managed to word them in a way that leaves room for so many different answers, making sure that the child knows that there is no "wrong" way of answering the questions. I think (it's) a really brilliant book and I know we will be using this book for many years to come."
Miriam Abigail, Here We Are Together

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004SOYV4K


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

500 imagination filled writing prompts in one perfect little package. Check 'em out!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

In a world where the Internet and iPhones try to suck the living creativity from our brains, I have endeavored to create a book that will help put imagination back into the minds of our elementary school students. These 500 writing prompts will help them to avoid electronics and embrace the entertainment in their own minds by writing some great, silly stories. Try them out to support keeping creativity alive!

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

"I would recommend this book especially if you are struggling to figure out some creative ways to get your children to write. The format of his book will allow for young students as well as the older student in promoting the creative juices needed not only to write but to start thinking towards blogging."
Debbie Ingold, Children Grow, Children Explore, Children Learn

"Bryan Cohen did an amazing job, not only did he come up with 500 interesting, thought provoking questions, he also managed to word them in a way that leaves room for so many different answers, making sure that the child knows that there is no "wrong" way of answering the questions. I think (it's) a really brilliant book and I know we will be using this book for many years to come."
Miriam Abigail, Here We Are Together

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

500 imagination filled writing prompts in one perfect little package. Check 'em out!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

It's summer time! Summer is an opportunity to help your kids get a head start on next year...

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

In a world where the Internet and iPhones try to suck the living creativity from our brains, I have endeavored to create a book that will help put imagination back into the minds of our elementary school students. These 500 writing prompts will help them to avoid electronics and embrace the entertainment in their own minds by writing some great, silly stories. Try them out to support keeping creativity alive!

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!

Help your kids to love creative writing!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Between Twitter and texting, Facebook and television, kids are either both too busy and over-stimulated to express themselves eloquently, or they're so used to keeping things under 140 characters that they simply don't know how. Get your kids back into paragraph mode with any of these 500 writing prompts for kids (and adults!).

500 Writing Prompts for Kids


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

In a world where the Internet and iPhones try to suck the living creativity from our brains, I have endeavored to create a book that will help put imagination back into the minds of our elementary school students. These 500 writing prompts will help them to avoid electronics and embrace the entertainment in their own minds by writing some great, silly stories. Try them out to support keeping creativity alive!

Get your kids writing to improve their reading and their creativity!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

As a lover of writing, I worry sometimes that these days with so much technology and so many exciting things to look at, kids are losing out on developing their imagination. This book is a bit of a rebuttal. Using these 500 writing prompts, teachers and parents alike can help kids to use their creativity to write something fun!


----------



## Bryan Cohen (Aug 28, 2010)

Between texting and social media, kids these days don't get a lot of opportunity to express themselves in long form. Get your young writer(s) back into narrative mode with 500 Writing Prompts for Kids.


----------

